# Subtheraputic dilantin level



## cld (Mar 12, 2009)

Would a subtheraputic dilantin level be coded with just the E 9361? There were no adverse effects listed.
Thanks,
cld


----------



## kandigrl79 (Mar 23, 2009)

I would use V15.81, that's the best I can think of, hope that helps.


----------

